
Kinesis Ergo Keyboard Advantage 2 Available - dmbaggett
The original Advantage keyboard saved my career 25 years ago, so I feel obliged to tell everyone I know about them. :)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kinesis-ergo.com&#x2F;products&#x2F;#keyboards-section
======
cjbprime
Is there a way in which the Advantage 2's better than the original?

~~~
dmbaggett
It looks like they have better function keys, more programmability, and a "low
force" version. Also a version with Qwerty/Dvorak switching.

~~~
kevinherron
There's a LF version of the original as well (I have it).

I think the main advantage is they replaced the horrible squishy row of
function keys with mechanical keys. I'm sure there's a lot of
internal/firmware changes or whatever too.

